# Shows with HD/Dolby/etc.?



## mschwab (Nov 10, 2006)

I have found listings that give me general info about HD networks (720p for ABC, Fox, ESPN, NatGeo, 1080i for most of the rest), but does that mean that every program from that network will always be 720p or 1080i?

Or do individual programs come in different HD formats (or maybe not all HD at all?) For example, is there a place I can go to see if the programs we actually watch are in 720p or 1080i? Like CSI, NCIS, Desperate Housewives, Chuck, Fringe, or Smallville. (tried to cover our 5 main networks there)

And what about sound format? I've heard some HBO movies have Dolby Digital and some don't. Are there network or program differences in sound as well?

And is there a different answer for Dish versus DirecTV? We're currently on SD D* but we want to drive our new TV with HD, so we're considering either provider (no cable or OTA here in the high country).


----------



## C-Dub006 (Aug 23, 2007)

Each Channel has a constant resolution that it broadcasts in, ESPN, ABC - 720p, CBS, others - 1080i. I believe that every HD broadcast includes DD 5.1 for the sound. At least that's how it is on Direct TV. Hope this helps


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

C-Dub006 said:


> Each Channel has a constant resolution that it broadcasts in, ESPN, ABC - 720p, CBS, others - 1080i. I believe that every HD broadcast includes DD 5.1 for the sound. At least that's how it is on Direct TV. Hope this helps


Not all HD is 5.1 DD.


----------



## C-Dub006 (Aug 23, 2007)

O.K. most are DD 5.1


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

C-Dub006 said:


> O.K. most are DD 5.1


A&E HD rarely does 5.1 if at all. Also, a lot depends on the show and how it was mixed.


----------



## mschwab (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks, guys, yeah that does help. I saw the specs on the Dish 922 and saw "... 720p, 1080i (1080p only on Video on Demand)", and I wondered. I guess networks can claim HD for anything over 480 then?

And is that 922 spec true? No 1080p for HBO or Pay per View? Or is VoD their term for PPV?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

mschwab said:


> I guess networks can claim HD for anything over 480 then?


They can claim HD for anything that is HD (1080p, 1080i, 720p).



mschwab said:


> And is that 922 spec true? No 1080p for HBO or Pay per View? Or is VoD their term for PPV?


1080p is not available from any provider other than PPV or VOD. I'm not familiar with Dish's terminology.


----------

